# backyard herping (Picture heavy)



## ssnakeboyy (Jun 25, 2012)

so i went herping today and saw a few animals and would like an ID on every animal if you know cause i dont know any of them.  except for the coastal. and the diy background ive done at the start.


----------



## Fang101 (Jun 25, 2012)

A few IDs

3+13 are wolf spiders, lycosa godeffroyi probably.
8+9+10:Broad-palmed frogs/ Frogs of Australia > Litoria latopalmata / Broad-palmed Frog
5: Brush turkey/ Alectura lathami
4: A huntsman, not exactly sure which though


----------



## pretzels (Jun 25, 2012)

last two are coastals i think.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 25, 2012)

he knew that ^^ haha and a nice looking one at that


----------



## pretzels (Jun 25, 2012)

oh hahah i just saw the writing. my bad bros


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeh the coastal bit me twice little bugger.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 25, 2012)

where abouts do you live , just interested in what local the coastal is , the only little ones ive found around my place are a really dark black and a really deep orange when there little , then its all sorts of colours and patterns once there bigger


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jun 25, 2012)

I live At chandler in Brisbane yeh and lots of like 4,5,6 acre blocks I live on 4 acres


----------



## Thyla (Jun 25, 2012)

6: Striped Marsh Frog,_ Limnodynastes peronii
_7: Whirring Tree Frog, _Litoria revelata
_8,9,10: Rocket Frog, _Litoria latoplamata_
14: Desert Tree Frog, _Litoria rubella


_
EDIT: Spelling mistake


----------



## vicherps (Jun 25, 2012)

Frogs include:
Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peronii)
Desert Tree Frog (Litoria rubella)
Broad-palmed Frog (Litoria latopalmata)

snake is a Coastal Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli)


There is no Whirring Tree Frog in picture 7, it's just showing the inside yellow and black marbling on the legs that the Litoria latopalmata possesses. By the way Litoria latopalmata common name is not Rocket Frog is the Broad-palmed Frog although another common name their called by is the Broad-palmed Rocket Frog because there is a frog that occurs around Brisbane called the Rocket Frog (Litoria nasuta).


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jun 25, 2012)

Would there be desert frogs in Brisbane??


----------



## vicherps (Jun 25, 2012)

yes mate there are the most widespread frog in australia they are found in Brisbane. Just because there common name is the Desert Tree frog and occur in a lot of desert areas throughout their range it doesn't mean the are exclusively restricted to these habitats (habitats can range from coastal to desert areas).

Frogs of Australia > Queensland > The frogs of Brisbane


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 25, 2012)

The only one i really know is the brush turkey....cute little snake!


----------



## Thyla (Jun 25, 2012)

vicherps said:


> Frogs include:
> Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peronii)
> Desert Tree Frog (Litoria rubella)
> Broad-palmed Frog (Litoria latopalmata)
> ...



It was commonly called rocket frog by a colleague in the field, and it is understandable because these frogs can really move fast and jump far! Common names, what can I say, that's why I included scientific names. I don't have my books handy, so I'll take your word for #7 being a _L. latoplamata_.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 28, 2012)

You have had all the other critters correctly ID’ed. I can help a little bit with the spiders....
As stated, the first two spiders are wolf spiders of the Family Lycosidae. The first looks like an _Artoriopsis_sp. and the second a_Lycosa_sp. but not _godeffroyi_. The huntsman is most likely _Heteropoda cervinaI_, the Brown Huntsman. The remaining one is a member of the burrow spider making family and is commonly called the Spotted Black Ground Spider. It is of the genus _Storena_, possibly the species _maculata_.

Blue


----------

